

500 Yard No-Look Rifle Shot With Android Using TrackingPoint Shotview - WestCoastJustin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKldy2YNAHk

======
schrodingersCat
I'm not usually a big fan of this sort of stuff (firearms marketing), but this
is hella cool tech

------
cgore
I don't see me ever wanting to buy Google Glass, but this is really cool.

